
Google Memo Author James Damore Sues Google for Discrimination - ternaryoperator
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/google-memo-author-james-damore-sues-company-for
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16100505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16100505)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16098676)
<\- Discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16099111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16099111)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16099523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16099523)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16100026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16100026)

